# South African "Model" Engineers



## bashfordg (Mar 13, 2008)

Just curious, are there any South African members handy with a lathe... and can do a little brass turning? (Paid of course)
If so I may have a little something that may appeal...
You may have seen the threads elsewhere re the "Alwyn Vintcent."
I own this little wonder and she has a beautiful little triple expansion, however someone a while ago decided to help themselves to the little turned oilers that once sat atop the main engine....
Prior to her being shipped to Aus, I would like the steam plant made "whole" again. Not many parts at all are missing, and would love to hear from any interested person who would like to assist the already dedicated crew working on her.
Cheers
Gordon.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Gordon ...

I was just wondering, have you got anywhere in your quest yet ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)

andysk said:


> Hi Gordon ...
> 
> I was just wondering, have you got anywhere in your quest yet ?
> 
> ...


no he did not !


----------

